# Garage Sale: Original Suspension Parts



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

I may be interested, but won't be passing through until late summer


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

No rush. Not much I can do the first few days of April, but can ship if prepaid. You can use the GM Performance part for a weight estimate.


----------

